
1.5 yrs ago, I built this to show blockchain capacity. Now most blocks are full - SimplGy
http://www.simple.gy/projects/blockchain/
======
beamatronic
What happens when it gets full?

~~~
SimplGy
[http://i.giphy.com/4IuDIJDlV1HBS.gif](http://i.giphy.com/4IuDIJDlV1HBS.gif)

